# on going pain after an operation



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I had an operation on the 28 last month. meant to be a simple day precedure. all was grand intil teh first incision was made ouch am i meant to feel it?? no didnt think so basically the anesthetic did not work peoprly so pretty much felt everything and was able to tell them how many stiches I had which freaked them out a bit!. right that was the first thing. Next threre ware several complications and now I am left with quite a bit of pain and discomfort. How long after an op should you be sore for as this is really affecting work .


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

really depends on the operation, i had an ankle fusion last april (5th operation in 2 1/2 years) and was told that i could exspect pain from the proccedure for upto a year after, and yes it is still painful at times, especially in the colder weather


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I had an ankle rebuild 6 years ago and still get pain in the cold and damp weather. Routine pain should subside in 6-8 weeks though.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hope so as walking is difficult and getting stabbing pains constantly from the wound area.


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

I had a knee op on 9th Nov and came off the crutches on 22nd Dec. The wounds stopped being painfull after the 5wk mark but the joint itself still gets sore.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Did the missus have you 'fixed'? 
Seriously tho, it all depends on the operation. I had pain for two days and then was fine, as long as I stayed out of the cold (it was winter) for a couple weeks. 
A mate was in pain for a couple weeks following a hernia thingy and was sore for about another 3 or 4 weeks. (well, that was his excuse for losing a lot of pool games. He may have milked the excuse a bit!)
The complications, depending on what they were, would no doubt affect recovery time. Do you have a checkup with a consultant again? Can you get one? (a GP will probably just point out the chemist to buy painkillers and tell you to be patient)


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I am still having problems from my Opp done in late 2006 which has left me in a mess to be honest, I take more Pain Killers now than I did before the Opp


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Can go on for years mate But if you are unsure then ask your quack just to be safe:thumb: Some unlucky few get Chronic pain that lasts the rest of there lives:doublesho


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Been there with regards to teh fixing already! na it was a groin op on an old injury . Well called the consultant and ended up back in hospital on Wesday. i have has some internal bleeding that has caused the pain have to go back in again on the second week in feb to get it sorted properly and hope this will be teh end of it. He said i should be pretty much pain free but still pretty swolen as well.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

I had hernia op on 12 th jan. Right as rain now. Week of discomfort initially


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I had a spinal fusion in 1990, with titanium rods, I am a chronic pain boy as Chillly said, so good luck and hope it goes away soon. 

T Ht
John


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

CupraRcleanR said:


> I had hernia op on 12 th jan. Right as rain now. Week of discomfort initially


A bit of a bump, how long did you have to wait for the OP?
From when it was diagnosed.


----------

